# Amazing discounted prices, weekly k-cup specials on www.CoffeeRocket.com



## cappuccina (Oct 19, 2009)

Check out CoffeeRocket.com's weekly Wednesday sale on K-Cups, Lavazza Espresso, and Flavia Coffee.

Every Wednesday new K-Cups go on sale.Join the premium price club and take advantage of some of the cheapest K-cup pricing on the net. A log in is required to join the premium price club. You will be given access to this private area within one hour of you creating your log in during normal business hours of 8-5 pm Eastern Time. You will only have to do this once.

Enjoy the sales!

http://www.CoffeeRocket.com


----------

